# BTS EVENTS Re-direct to TOOLS Forum!



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

As Joe Rusz mentioned over on the "Lucille's a No Go" thread ,(see http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi.../postid/32876/view/topic/tpage/2/Default.aspx) getting _to_ the Ontario Convention Center was a bit more problematic last Saturday than any of us would have liked. SWMTP got the camera up in time to get this image of the accident Joe referred at the 10 and 605 -- actually, it looks like a truck flipped off the overpass. 










Then CALTRANS picked that morning to close the Vineyard exit for a shoulder clean-up crew. Parking at the Convention Center was a bit chaotic; there was also a California Employees Retirement Seminar going on across the hall, and they got all the 'close-in' parking spaces. Nevertheless, as crowded as it was Saturday morning (and it was), the broad aisles made it _much_ easier to get around compared to the old Queen Mary. 












In past years I've tried to present an overview of Big Train Show vendors here in the EVENTS forum; I intend to carry on that tradition in another thread -- soon, I hope! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif But this year, I was a man on a mission! And the best place to talk about that mission is over on the TOOLS forum. So I hope y'all will allow me to lead you on a short detour of our own, to *My Mission - Find Two-Rail RailBender at BTS!* at 


http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...rumid/24/postid/34769/view/topic/Default.aspx 


Thanks!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 


-Gary the Garden Rail Hobo- 


P.S. Has anybody figured out how to provide a live link yet? 
/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Live link - *My Mission - Find Two-Rail RailBender at BTS*


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

ThankYew Dwight -- your labors are appreciated!


----------

